# Friday Which Watch Are You Wearing



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Today it's the Seiko 6309-7040  

Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

one of these - probably the 7002...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today, I shall mostly be wearing this...










But only til I wake up then it will be this


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Poljot President manual chronograph for me:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its my birthday so this...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> Its my birthday so this...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jon!


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Greetings from Greyowl... Going to Go with Gruen on Green


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This grail watch for my last day in command. I thought about the SMP1000, but this one looks better in ACUs - I'm such a WIS metrosexual!


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Wearing this one all week, waiting for my new Sammi.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

JonW said:


> Its my birthday so this...






































Jon

Iwill start with this

*Vostok 2414 Civilian version*










and most likely switch later to my RLT 29 (now on a thick leather strap to hold it more firmly on my wrist)


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

accutron today


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nalu said:


> This grail watch for my last day in command. I thought about the SMP1000, but this one looks better in ACUs - I'm such a WIS metrosexual!


Teeen-HUT!!!!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Luch 'Big Green' today. But I might switch to Poljot 'official issue' chrono later










No immediate plans to wear the Raketa alarm. Haven't found a strap to fit it yet


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thought I might wear this one today. Love the hands and dial on this watch.









Cheers

Paul

*Junghans 600 Ato-Chron from 1972*


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday JonW!









Sinn U1 for me still but now on metal bracelet


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 24 (top left







) for me today...








Jon, have a nice one mate


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jon









Colin, hope you enjoy the day









Hakim the U1 looks superb on a bracelet









I am wearing this


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Its my birthday so this...


Hi Jon

Happy birthday mate.!
















I will be wearing the one on the right:










Thanks

deano


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Jon - have a great day!

Wearing this Timex Back Set Electronic today - very early 70's look and maybe a bit too much







Get a lot of comments on the dial on this one though...


















Knut


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this one today










bowie


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Gently wearing my old 6139 today.... lots of memories with this one from my army days !


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Its my birthday so this...


Happy Birthday Jon (money for the monster will be with you soon!!!!!)


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jon!

I am going to have a radio controlled day.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

RLT4 for me today..










BTW, Happy Birthday Jon!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jon, Love the Junghans Paul. As I am finally home I had a dig about in my boxes and found this, It doesn't work but I thought I'd give it a wearing as I've one working movement and 2 possible cases. rather happy with it at the mo' nowt special but very comfy.










Andy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Happy birthday Jon!

Omega Aqua Terra Chrono today for me:


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

dapper said:


> Poljot President manual chronograph for me:


I like that very much.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Happy birthday Jon!
> 
> Omega Aqua Terra Chrono today for me:


Dave, that is a truly beautiful chronograph!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

O&W on a "bling" lumpy










Have a good B'day Jon









Best, Rich


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jon







:happybday:

Seiko Sealion (Ex JonW)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

makky said:


> Happy Birthday Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's originally ex-pauluspaolo! Nice to see that it's going well & that someone on the forum's wearing & enjoying it - I did seriously consider buying it back from Jon when he had it up for sale.








Jon - hope it's a great day for you







:cheers:

Don't suppose a package from me has arrived by any chance has it? Would be good timing if it had









I'm wearing my 6309-7040 today - lovely big comfortable watch & a firm favourite of mine


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Orange Monster today. Happy Birthday Jon.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Monster for me too today but I've gone for the black one

























JonW


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JonW said:


> Its my birthday so this...


MHR Jon!











Nalu said:


> I'm such a WIS metrosexual!


Aren't you just!









I'm watchless at the mo







I think I'm losing it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Jon, I hope it`s a great one*









Anyway, as I mentioned in the sales forum I`m having to sell some watches due to commitments, needing a new boiler and saving up for Andys Breitling Shark...

However I just couldn`t resist getting this, I tried, I really did but just couldn`t manage it









*RLT-29, Rhonda 1 jewel*










I think the 300b strap suits it well, the diamond pattern matching the crown











foztex said:


> It doesn't work but I thought I'd give it a wearing
> 
> Andy


Glad I`m not the only one wearing a non-working watch









I`ve had this on my other wrist since it arrived,









only in the house, I`m not weird you know
















*Ural `ЧЧэ` ? 16 jewel movement*


















At least it`s been right twice a day









I`m looking forward to getting it sorted











pg tips said:


> I'm watchless at the mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul you poor unfortunate man









Never mind I`ll send help


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Archimede again







outstanding watch for the money










Cheers Mal


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

*Mach wrote*



> RLT-29, Rhonda 1 jewel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach, looks like you were right, the 300b does look good - I feel an order coming on!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This today (just for a change!)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Got this for a very good 2nd hand price


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Omega SMP today for me, just like every other day this week.

It looks a lot more impressive when photographed on the wrist!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

The delivery arrived (at exactly 12:06) so now I am wearing this. Thanks to Roy.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Pure class today.... the only thing that could push that d**ned RLT29 off my wrist!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bareges said:


> *Mach wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks even better on the wrist due to it`s thickness











Roger said:


> This today (just for a change!)


You`re only wearing it to upset Jason

























quoll said:


> The delivery arrived (at exactly 12:06) so now I am wearing this. Thanks to Roy.


Cool looking watch you have there


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

greyowl said:


> Greetings from Greyowl... Going to Go with Gruen on Green


Nice

Classy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool looking watch you have there


Thanks! Also for your help on the other thread. Now if we had the original JLC that would be *really* cool.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Yes Jon , Happy Birthday









for now









and later









Bowie, I like the dreadnought

Looks very solid!!! Quartz?

I am building up my collection so today it my only decent watch...










And I have been wearing it all week ... OH THE SHAME!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool looking watch you have there
> ...


Don`t remind me


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> You`re only wearing it to upset Jason


Yes...he keeps sending me envelopes full of Ricin and Anthrax!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > You`re only wearing it to upset Jason
> 
> 
> Yes...he keeps sending me envelopes full of Ricin and Anthrax!!


Stay away from bushes and dark passageways at night


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Today a Tissot for am










and a Tissot for pm.










Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

JonW

wearing my 6309-7290 today.

Emotional day as I have left my employer after nearly 17 years









Start my new job in 2 weeks


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Happy Birthday Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John. I don't know that 'enjoy' is the word, but I survived









I guess this is also the Happy Birthday thread for Jon as I don't see anything in the L&E topic, so







Jon! Glad you found one grail and I hope you can manage the other one soon


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

nchall said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Poljot President manual chronograph for me:
> ...


Cheers, Nick - it's one of my favourite Poljots


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jon

This for me today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> This for me today


Love that white Strela









I'm expecting a delivery from Germany any day now......


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Jon







.

I've got to go to work, so no watch







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Let's get the important bit in first.
















Jon























Neil, I would happliy wear that Fortis all week.









Mine today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`re in the wrong branch Ian


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Changed to my new grail acquisition around lunchtime...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow thanks for all the kind words guys! Your all very kind.







Ive only just got back in front of a PC after a very cool long day and a great night out. Its now Saturday and im knackered and hung over...


----------

